# Should I change clinic for 4th Ivf cycle?



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't been on here for a while but am planning my 4th (and last) cycle this summer and would welcome any advice that anyone has from past experience....

All 3 previous cycles were Nhs at Homerton hospital in London; 2 resulted in pregnancies but both miscarried.
I was planning to go back there for a self funded cycle - my husband and I are happy with the care and feel comfortable there - however friends and family are suggesting that as we have had 3 unsuccessful there we should try somewhere new.

My view is that we had 2 BFP but were just unlucky. Do miscarriages suggest faults with the IVF treatment?  I have since had hysteroscopy op and all was ok, and they did genetic testing after the 2nd miscarriage. 

And are the success rates significantly better in private clinics?  And if so, can anyone suggest a good one in the Essex area?


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Emma 

Sorry to hear that you are starting your fourth treatment and still don't have your baby yet   

Iv been in a similar predicament before except iv never had a BFP.  I considered moving clinics because I felt my clinic were just unable to get me pregnant but then I think of things like, it will be the same drugs used, I respond well, it will still be the same eggs collected, still be the same sperm used, so if its the exact same treatment but a different clinic, what's the point especially when I really like the clinic and staff.

If I was in your position, even more so I would remain at the same clinic because I would have been pregnant twice out of three cycles, I know sadly you miscarried but I would still have to look at the fact that they got me pregnant and maybe ask them if there is anything further they can offer you in terms of drugs that may help where miscarriage is concerned.  Having never been pregnant, I don't know much about what or if they could offer but maybe extra progesterone injections or something?

I think if you are your husband are happy there, then I'd personally stick with it.  It's not your friends and family having treatment and they're incorrect when they say to move because you've had three unsuccessful cycles, you have had 2 successful cycles in terms of getting pregnant but unfortunately miscarried, that's a big thing.

Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide  

Friends and family have also suggested I move clinic after four unsuccessful cycles but unless I could be offered a completely different treatment with significantly better equipment and stats etc, then I'm happy to stay where I am.  It's easy for other people to say 'oh you should just move' but if you are anything like me, once iv built up relationships and trust, unless there is a major reason why I should, then I will stay put with where I am happy and comfortable! 

Daisy x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Emma

I agree with daisychain.... The clinic seem to have been able to do everything right on 2/3 cycles which have resulted in your BFPs, perhaps the next stage would be to research and ask questions about what more can be done post transfer/post BFP to ensure the pregnancy is viable.

I realise I'm perhaps not best qualified to answer as I've only had one cycle which was a bfn but this next time the clinic are changing a lot and we will see what that brings, in my circs having never been pg, if this is also a bfn, at this point I would then change clinics.

Ultimately, I would say, you and DH need to be comfy where you are cycling and if u are happy there I would stick to it, best to be stress free. Having said that, perhaps there would be no harm in going for a consultation at another clinic and seeing if they have any recommendations on treatment or anything they would try if u were to cycle with them....

Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you daisychain and bambibaby for your comments..

You have helped me realise that I DO want to stay where I am.
It's just so difficult as this is my last cycle (whatever the outcome), and I don't want to look back with any what ifs...

I hope both of you get your little miracles soon..
x


----------

